# Lightroom 3: Developing Raw Images and a Sharpening Video Tutorial



## jason324 (May 18, 2011)

Here's two tutorial videos I put together recently. The 1st video is about 30 minutes or so, and the second video on sharpening is about 7 minutes.   I hope you like!

Sharpening:
http://jhpvideotutorials.com/2011/05/04/lightroom-3-developing-raw-images/http://jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=4957

Developing:
http://jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=4685

All Lightroom Tutorials >>


Best,
Jay


----------



## Davor (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jay, never knew about the Alt+ Feature Lightroom offers, that will defiantly be useful.


----------



## jason324 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, and your very welcome! 

Jay


----------



## Seelow (Jun 19, 2011)

Very good tutorials, much learned.  Thanks.


----------



## madbalsam (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial! Really cool!


----------



## jason324 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just updated the links as I had to re-vamp the whole website. Sorry about that  

Jay


----------

